
Roadblocks for Remote Work - keriOJ
http://teleport.org/2015/09/overcoming-remote-work-roadblocks/
======
k__
3) Communication gets a lot more complicated

The hardest point!

Not because we don't communicate enough. The amount we did changed sometimes
we had daily standups with skype, sometimes we did only chat a few minutes a
day via slack.

The problem is not how or how much you communicate.

But the clarification of what is communicated.

If I get told, "we need a feature that..." They can tell me this 10 times a
day. Via skype, via slack, I even could be in the office right before them and
they tell me about it and it still can be wrong.

I mean, people understand that what I implemented IS what they said, but
sometimes not what they meant.

